# Affidavit of support help !!



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally it looks like we have everything in order, though I would kindly like some help with the affidavit of support.

I am the petitioner of my husband and children. I do not work and even though we have funds understand a sponsor is necessary. 

The sponsor has filled out the I 864 and attached 3 years tax returns. Do I need to fill out an i864 too? 

Am I missing something ?

I have d230x3
New passports for everyone
B Certificates for everyone
Police conducts up to date
Photographs
Marriages certificates
Vaccination records


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> Finally it looks like we have everything in order, though I would kindly like some help with the affidavit of support.
> 
> I am the petitioner of my husband and children. I do not work and even though we have funds understand a sponsor is necessary.
> 
> ...



As the petitioner, you need to complete an I-864 irrespective of your income/capital.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes! as the spouse you are still the main sponsor


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I just fill in as normal answer all questions about family?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jen114 said:


> So I just fill in as normal answer all questions about family?


here is a sample form
http://www.visajourney.com/examples/INS-Form-I-864.pdf


----------

